# Can You Pass This Fifth-Grade Food Spelling Test?



## Butterfly88 (Dec 17, 2020)

Can You Pass This Fifth-Grade Food Spelling Test?

My result:

You got 7 out of 12 right!
You're smarter than the average person!​Even though you didn't spell every food correctly, you're still a smart cookie. Good job!

You scored better than 54% of quiztakers.


----------



## Catsmother (Dec 17, 2020)

You got 8 out of 12 right!
You're smarter than the average person!​Even though you didn't spell every food correctly, you're still a smart cookie. Good job!
image: Fox
71%
You scored better than 71% of quiztakers.


----------



## willowtigger (Dec 17, 2020)

How the hell I managed this idk

interestingly it was the shorter words in the quiz that i had a troubles with, like ceasaer or whatever spelling they said

You got 9 out of 12 right!

You're a genius!​ 
You aced this quiz. I'd even bet good money that you're the smartest person in your family. Well done, you genius!


----------



## Gibby (Dec 18, 2020)

not going to bother with it i already know i am a crap speller


----------



## Sweet Ann (Dec 18, 2020)

9/12 

Good spelling s quiz!


----------

